# Replacing Kadee Coupler Springs



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

I have a Kadee coupler that the little spring has come out of. 

Anyone ever replace one of these springs? They come in the pack with extra springs so it must be doable.

How did you do it, or is it not worth the effort and you just replace the coupler?


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

easiest is with the kadee tool, second choice for me is the tip of a small razor knife...push the knife tip [or tool] between the coils close to one end, i normally push the long part of the coil onto the moveable part of the coupler first, then pop the short end over the pin on the fixed part closer to the car body ... sometimes they come loose, and pretty much disappear forever, lol .. spare kadee coupler springs can work as a replacement for truck springs on HO trucks that have them .. not right size, but close enough


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Dave

This procedure is best done out of earshot of those who
may be sensitive to foul language.

Yep, it's a really fun chore to do.

One tip that I would add to the advice of Wvgca and that
is to put a TINY dot of glue on the 'bottom' tab then
place the spring on that and let it set before you attempt
to get it over the top tab. That way you won't be
'spring searching' all day.

Be careful to keep the glue away from the moving
parts.

Don


----------



## GN.2-6-8-0 (Jan 10, 2013)

Yeh' those extra springs are in the package for a reason.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

I have had some luck replacing springs using a pair of fine-tipped forceps -- ones with really thin tips.

I wedge the spring between my thumb and index finger. Then I carefully insert the tips of the forceps -- one tip just inside the circular end of the spring. Then I gently squeeze the forceps, compressing the spring completely -- keeping the thumb and finger around the spring as much as possible -- this is the step where it tries to go ballistic.

Then I insert the spring into the coupler and slowly open the forceps while attempting to seat both ends of the spring. At this point I can't keep my finger and thumb on the spring anymore, but I wrap my had around the coupler -- so as to increase my chances of catching ballistic springs. I also find that it helps to temporarily immobilize the coupler jaw with a tiny piece of painters tape.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I find it on average I need two springs to replace one. Somehow they tend to vanish in process.


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

wvgca said:


> easiest is with the kadee tool, second choice for me is the tip of a small razor knife...push the knife tip [or tool] between the coils close to one end, i normally push the long part of the coil onto the moveable part of the coupler first, then pop the short end over the pin on the fixed part closer to the car body ... sometimes they come loose, and pretty much disappear forever, lol .. spare kadee coupler springs can work as a replacement for truck springs on HO trucks that have them .. not right size, but close enough


This is the best and only way to do these 

Scalpel 
Super glue
Good eyes
Patience

Easy peezy lol


----------



## riogrande (Apr 28, 2012)

wvgca said:


> the tip of a small razor knife...push the knife tip [or tool] between the coils close to one end, i normally push the long part of the coil onto the moveable part of the coupler first, then pop the short end over the pin on the fixed part closer to the car body ... sometimes they come loose, and pretty much disappear forever, lol .. spare kadee coupler springs can work as a replacement for truck springs on HO trucks that have them .. not right size, but close enough


ditto the above.


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Lol now on the sprung trucks.. I just throw them against the wall grab my coat and tell the wife I'm going out for a bit.. Coming back with a bag of new trucks


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

i used to lose sprung truck springs once in a while ... but about a year ago i found a good deal on replacements, and wound up buying a baggie with maybe 600 of them, haven't lost one since, go figure, lol


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I gave up on the Kadee sprung trucks. It is far too easy
to 'rack' them which then causes the springs to pop out.
My solution; a drop of super glue to defeat the flexing.

Don


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

DavefromMD said:


> I have a Kadee coupler that the little spring has come out of.
> 
> Anyone ever replace one of these springs? They come in the pack with extra springs so it must be doable.
> 
> How did you do it, or is it not worth the effort and you just replace the coupler?


Replace the whole coupler. A pack of Kadee couplers isn't horribly expensive, and it will eliminate any frustration that will come with trying to replace a puny spring that will most definately fly off your workstation onto the floor and get lost (or eaten by a pet with a craving for metal  ).

-J.


----------



## GN.2-6-8-0 (Jan 10, 2013)

I've found that even in packs of new KDs that there will without doubt be knuckle springs missing from even new couplers. And while some find it frustrating , hey it's part of the hobby


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

GN, Every pack that I have opened has extra springs inside them too.


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*Kadee truck spings replacement difficulties*

wouldn't a drop of glue, (C/A) applied with a tooth pick or a pin to the metal truck frame
where the spring normally rests on. keep the spring in place? There is a raised appendage in that area that the spring coil fits over. If my memory serves me correctly?
There is also a special tool that Kadee makes that fits in between the spring coils. It
takes a little practice, and using the tool makes it a little more manageable to replace those small springs. Try working in a shallow box cover for retrieval purposes. Good luck! Regards ,tr1


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

tr1 said:


> There is also a special tool that Kadee makes that fits in between the spring coils


I just use my xatco knife (#11 blade), works perfectly!


----------



## rrbill (Mar 11, 2012)

I use a small penknife blade instead of an exacto knife with usually good results. Practice and good lighting helps your chances of success.


----------



## zefram (Aug 13, 2014)

I use the Kadee tool, and make sure to have my thumb over the rest of the spring.. So if it does slip, at least it won't go too far.


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

I was successful using a small tweezers. It took 2 springs as just as I thought I got the first one in place, it went flying off into who knows where.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

So now you can say Spring is early this year!


----------



## Mr. SP (Jan 7, 2015)

*Kadee Coupler Springs*

To replace a knuckle spring on Kadee couplers i use the point of a exacto knife with the triangle shaped blade. 
Put the blade near one end of the spring and place the spring over one end point then compress the spring and place the end over the end point.
Should work OK.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

> trianlge shaoed blade


That would be a #11 blade.......


----------



## dave2744 (Dec 18, 2014)

Murphy's Rule of the Universe - "the item you have plenty of spares for will never ever be needed". This applies to everything man made.


----------



## RGM (10 mo ago)

Hello. I'm the FNG on this forum and like the good advice on this subject. Here's an addition that works for me. When I replace those springs in McHenry couplers, I first run a 6"-8" length of very fine thread from my fly tying kit through the spring. (using a magnifier of course) Then attempt getting the spring in. If it pops out it won't go anywhere. Once it's in, gently pull the thread out. Still takes a number of attempts. Patience and a beer helps.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

RGM said:


> Hello. I'm the FNG on this forum and like the good advice on this subject. Here's an addition that works for me. When I replace those springs in McHenry couplers, I first run a 6"-8" length of very fine thread from my fly tying kit through the spring. (using a magnifier of course) Then attempt getting the spring in. If it pops out it won't go anywhere. Once it's in, gently pull the thread out. Still takes a number of attempts. Patience and a beer helps.


So not bad advice... but this thread is 7 years old, so I'm thinking that the OP has either replaced his spring or given up by now.


----------

